# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  10 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ  Bodybuilding.gr!

## Muscleboss

Αυτές τις μέρες συμπληρώνονται *10 χρόνια* από τo ξεκίνημα του Bodybuilding.gr τον *Απρίλιο του 2004*. 
Με αυτή την αφορμή αποφασίσαμε να προχωρήσουμε σε μια *πλήρη ανανέωση* της σελίδας και του φόρουμ. 

Ενημερώνουμε όλα τα μέλη και τους επισκέπτες ότι θα χρειαστεί να κλείσει η ιστοσελίδα και το φόρουμ για 2-3 ημέρες μέσα στην ερχόμενη εβδομάδα ώστε να πραγματοποιηθεί η μετάβαση στην νέα έκδοση.

Η ανανέωση αυτη θα σηματοδοτήσει μια νέα εποχή για το Bodybuilding.gr με περισσότερες υπηρεσίες, δραστηριότητες και εκπλήξεις.

*Μείνετε συντονισμένοι!
*
 :08. Toast:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

XPONIΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ και στα 100.

----------


## Mikekan

Χρόνια μας Πολλα! Με το καλο το καινούργιο site, θα δούμε ωραια πραγματα!  :01. Wink:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Xρονια πολλά!!..ευχαριστουμε για αυτα που μας προσφέρετε ,και για αυτα που θα συνεχισετε να προσφέρετε  :02. Welcome:

----------


## RAMBO

Να το χαιρομαστε και να παμε για πολλα περισσοτερα χρονια :02. Welcome:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Μπράβο ρε παιδια,πολύχρονη η παρέα!!!  :03. Clap: 

Αντε και στα 100 χρόνια του φορουμ να ειναι mods τα εγγόνια μας και να μας κουτσομπολευουν!  :01. Razz:

----------


## BODYMPAL

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ !!! αντε και στα 100 παιδιά!!! :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## ελμερ

Χρονια πολλα,αναμενουμε την ανανεωση.... :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Ανδρεας

Χρονια πολλα στην σελιδα  :01. Smile:  να την χαιρομαστε !

----------


## liveris

χρονια πολλα..αναμενουμε την νεα εκδοση.. :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

χουφταλο θα γινω στο gr θα μεινω!!!!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Χρονια πολλα και καλη συνεχεια με νεα ωραια πραγματα αλλα με το ιδιο υπεροχο κλιμα κ επιπεδο.

----------


## Fataoulas

Ευχαριστούμε όλους όσους ασχολούνται με την ομαλή λειτουργία του φόρουμ, και ελπίζουμε να μας κάνετε παρέα για ακόμα 10 χρόνια.
Αναμένουμε την ανανέωση με αγωνία

----------


## billy89

Μπράβο στους αρχικούς δημιουργούς της σελίδας που έφτιαξαν έναν όμορφο διαδικτυακό χώρο να μαζευόμαστε να τα λέμε εμείς οι πωρωμένοι με το σιδερένιο άθλημα!

Και μπράβο και στα παιδιά που θυσιάζουν τον προσωπικό τους χρόνο για να δουλεύει αυτή η σελίδα!

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ  :bodybuilding.gr: !!!

----------


## SOLID

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ   :bodybuilding.gr:

----------


## giannis64

Χρόνια πολλά στην σελίδα του  :bodybuilding.gr:   :08. Toast: 

  σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα..  είμαστε τελικά τόσα χρόνια….  Και αν πέρασαν προσωπικότητες από εδώ μέσα. Και αν δεν γνωρίσαμε άτομα…


  ΓΕΡΟΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ, ΝΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ..

  Καλώς να έρθει και η νέα έκδοση της σελίδας..

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρόνια πολλά στην σιδερένια ιστοσελίδα, η οποία έχει καθιερωθεί πρώτη στην ενημέρωση του κοινού του bodybuilding.
Eλπίζουμε οι αλλαγές που θα γίνουν να είναι ευχάριστες στους αναγνώστες. KEEP IRON ! :08. Toast:

----------


## jam

χρονια πολλα στην σελιδα !!!  :08. Elephant:

----------


## NASSER

Πολύχρονο να είναι το φόρουμ και η σελίδα bodybuilding.gr αλλά τις πιο θερμές ευχές θέλω να δώσω στον δημιουργό Παναγιώτη Βίτσα που με τη δημιουργία και τη συνεχή επιδότηση του φόρουμ έχει προσφέρει τόσο στην ενημέρωση αλλά και στο άθλημα του bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα. Και η αλήθεια είναι πως ο κόπος που έχει επενδυθεί είναι πολύ περισσότερος από αυτόν που φαίνεται.  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σαν νερό πέρασαν τα 10 χρόνια της σελίδας και να τα εκατοστήσει , γιατι έχει καθιερωθεί σαν ένα έγκυρο μέσον ενημέρωσης για τα νεα και δραστηριότητες του χώρου του ββ , αλλα και γνώσεις πάνω στο αντικείμενο 
ο εμπνευστής ο Παναγιώτης Βίτσας και δημιουργός της σελίδας αποδείχτηκε ότι σωστα έπραξε και καθιερώθηκε πλέον στο χώρο μας αυτο το μέσο ενημέρωσης και λήψης βασικότατων γνώσεων σε όλους τούς τομείς  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap: 
κάθε παρέμβαση όπως πάντα γίνετε για την εξέλιξη και την καλήτερη λειτουργία του φόρουμ , έτσι και αυτη μόνο καλα έχει να προσφέρει και ανανέωση με λειτουργικότητα και περισσότερες δυνατότητες 
χρόνια πολλα λοιπόν στη σελίδα και πάντα διαθεση καλή σε μέλη και διαχειριστές  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## DIMITROS

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## -beba-

:08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Να ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω τεχνικών προβλημάτων της νέας έκδοσης, γυρίσαμε στην προηγούμενη μορφή του φόρουμ. Αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να χαθούν τα ποστς των τελευταίων ημερών.

Ζητούμε την κατανόησή σας, αλλά όλα αυτά γίνονται στα πλαίσια αλλαγών προς το καλύτερο, κάτι για το οποίο δεσμευόμαστε.

Θα επανέλθουμε με μια ανενέωση της υπάρχουσας μορφής σύντομα, χωρίς χαμένα ποστ και με περισσότερες λειτουργίες για τα μέλη.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραία Πανο, υπήρχαν όντως διαφορα προβλήματα που κάνανε το περιβάλλον του φόρουμ λίγο δυσκολο στο να το χειριστεί καποιος + οτι ήταν αρκετά βαρύ και με σημαντικές καθυστερήσεις...
Τα ποστς έχουν επανέλθει στο τελευταίο Backup,στις 29/4.

υ.γ. VBulletin4 και ξερό ψωμι  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## liveris

βαρυ κ ασηκωτο.. :01. Mr. Green:  να αρχισουμε να γραφουμε στο ημερολογιο η θα υπαρξουν κιαλλες διορθωσεις ?θα μεινει σαυτην την μορφη τελικα?

----------


## Polyneikos

> βαρυ κ ασηκωτο.. να αρχισουμε να γραφουμε στο ημερολογιο η θα υπαρξουν κιαλλες διορθωσεις ?θα μεινει σαυτην την μορφη τελικα?



Θα αλλάξει το template προσεχώς,αλλα τα ποστς δεν θα κινδυνέψουν....

----------


## NikosSav

Πάλι καλά που το αλλάξατε . Το προηγούμενο μου φαινόταν πολύ δύσχρηστο

----------


## totis

Μπραβο γυρισε η παλια εμφανιση στα θεματα.....τωρα ειναι μια χαρα.... :01. Smile:

----------


## jam

αστε το ετσι οldschool ρε παιδια μια χαρα ειναι  :01. Wink:  :08. Turtle:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Οικεία μορφή, αφού την έχουμε μάθει έτσι;Για να δούμε και την τελική  μορφή :01. Wink:  Όντος με το νέο περιβάλλον αισθανόμουν λίγο χαμένος, αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχει γίνει προσπάθεια και σοβαρή δουλειά για να καλυτερεύσει ως προς το όφελος μας. Για να δούμε τί θα δούμε :01. Wink:

----------


## kostas kou

συμφωνώ ας μείνει ετσι μια χαρα ειναι!!!

----------


## KontorinisMD

Ευχομαι κι εγω χρονια πολλα στο bb.gr!!και παντα προκοπη και σωστη προσεγγιση στο αθλημα μας απο το site,τα μελη του και ολο τον υπολοιπο κοσμο.Γιατι μπορουμε να εχουμε bb υψηλου επιπεδου στην ελλαδα!!να ειμαστε ολοι καλα!!!

----------


## Feygatos...

Να ευχηθω και γω χρόνια πολλα με τη σειρα μου. Μπορει να μην ειμαι πολύ ενεργό μέλος αλλα καθε μερα σχεδον διαβαζω το φορουν και το 80% απότι έχω μαθει πανω στη διατροφολογια,Ασκησεολογία και στα συμπληρωματα το χρωσταω στο φόρουμ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## No Fear

Nα τα χιλιασει το forum παιδια!!!Ελπιζω να αποκατασταθουν γρηγορα τα θεματα για να απολαυσουμε την νεα του οψη!

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε όλους για τις ευχές! Η νέα μορφή του φόρουμ θα είναι έτοιμη σύντομα, όπως και το νέο e-shop για να ολοκληρωθεί την αναβάθμιση της σελίδας. Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες εκπλήξεις.

Ακόμα, υπάρχουν πολλές προτάσεις για τη διοργάνωση *πάρτυ με hot babes* (από αυτά που αρέσουν στον Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου) για τα 10 χρόνια του bodybuilding.gr, κάτι το οποίο εξετάζεται  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Ακόμα, υπάρχουν πολλές προτάσεις για τη διοργάνωση πάρτυ με hot babes (από αυτά που αρέσουν στον Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου) για τα 10 χρόνια του bodybuilding.gr, κάτι το οποίο εξετάζεται*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ευχαριστούμε όλους για τις ευχές! Η νέα μορφή του φόρουμ θα είναι έτοιμη σύντομα, όπως και το νέο e-shop για να ολοκληρωθεί την αναβάθμιση της σελίδας. Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες εκπλήξεις.
> 
> Ακόμα, υπάρχουν πολλές προτάσεις για τη διοργάνωση *πάρτυ με hot babes* (από αυτά που αρέσουν στον Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου) για τα 10 χρόνια του bodybuilding.gr, κάτι το οποίο εξετάζεται


ε βέβαια γι αυτο λένε καλύτερα να σε βγεί το μάτι παρα το όνομα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: στον Ηλία αρέσουν αλλα λεει η παροιμία για χάρη του βασιλικού ποτίζετε και η γλάστρα , εγω με τον κώστα έχουμε ρόλο κυνηγών ταλέντων , τραβάμε μεγάλο ζόρι πονέσαν τα μάτια μας , αλλα θα μαζέψουμε μερικά κορίτσια για το πάρτυ των 10 χρόνων του φόρουμ , να σας δασκεδάσουμε  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Fataoulas

Παιδια, οσο και να εχουμε συνηθησει αυτη τη μορφη του φορουμ, δε γινεται να μεινει ετσι
Ναι μεν η vB5 μπορει να εχει θεματακια, αλλα σιγουρα θα τα λυσουν και ολα θα κυλουν ομαλα.

Δειτε το αλλιως, σε κανα δυο χρονακια οταν ολα τα αλλα φορουμς θα εχουν αναβαθμιστει στη 5, αυτο εδω θα φαινεται απαρχαιωμενο. 
Αν ηταν να λεμε οχι στο διαφορετικο και στην εξελιξη, θα επρεπε να τρεχουμε windows 3.1 και αντι για φορουμ να γραφαμε σε message boards
 :02. Welcome: 



MuscleΠανο, hot babes πασαλειμενα με λαδι να παλευουν πανω σε ring?  Κρατα μου μια πρωτη θεση διπλα στον Ηλια  πλιζ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

> ε βέβαια γι αυτο λένε καλύτερα να σε βγεί το μάτι παρα το όνομα στον Ηλία αρέσουν αλλα λεει η παροιμία για χάρη του βασιλικού ποτίζετε και η γλάστρα , εγω με τον κώστα έχουμε ρόλο κυνηγών ταλέντων , τραβάμε μεγάλο ζόρι πονέσαν τα μάτια μας , αλλα θα μαζέψουμε μερικά κορίτσια για το πάρτυ των 10 χρόνων του φόρουμ , να σας δασκεδάσουμε


Ηλία, πριν διοργανωθεί το πάρτι θα πρέπει να συνεννοηθείς οπωσδήποτε με τον φίλο μου τον cobra (στο κομμάτι των hot-babes) έτσι ώστε να διασφαλιστεί η απόλυτη επιτυχία του :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τον κόμπρα πάντα τον έχουμε στούς επίτιμους προσκεκλημένους σε τέτοια ιβέντ , αλλα ρε Γιάννη η αλεπού 100 και το αλεπουδάκι 101 γίνετε? αλλα το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα βάλει κι αυτός το λιθαράκι του στην επιλογή των μοντέλων γιατι είναι εγγύηση το γούστο του  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα βάλουμε την εμπειρία των γκρίζων κροτάφων μας και θα βάλει τον ενθουσιασμό της νιότης του ο Κομπρα και οι υπόλοιποι, για να έχουμε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## just chris

οποτε κανονισετε κωλομπαρο ειμαι μεσα :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

> οποτε κανονισετε κωλομπαρο ειμαι μεσα


Εδω ρε συ μιλάμε για high καταστάσεις, θα εχουμε και hot braves για τα κορίτσια του φόρουμ :01. Razz:

----------


## just chris

μεσα σου λεω :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τι ωραία που το έθεσε ο Κώστας , η εμπειρία των γκρίζων κροτάφων λέει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

και όπως σωστα είπε οχι ότι ναναι αλλα αυτοκρατορικές καταστάσεις με ποιότητα  και ποσότητα για τα λαίμαργα παιδιά , πάντως σε κάποιον αγώνα αθήνα μετα το φαί πάμε να δούμε γυμναστικές επιδείξεις σε σωλήνα , έχει ωραία γυμναστήρια με καλές αθλήτριες :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ο,τι μπορω θα κανω και γω παιδες,το λιθαρακι μου :01. lol: Γιατι οπως λεει κι ο Ηλιας,δεν γινεται 100 η αλεπου 101 το αλεπουδακι :01. Shifty: 

Φχαριστω οσους με σκεφτηκανε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κόμπρα τον τίτλο με το σπαθί σου τον κέρδισες και η συμβολή σου σε τέτοια θέματα είναι καθοριστική  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Fear

Χρονια πολλα και καλα στο forum,να τα χιλιασει και να φτασει ακομα πιο ψηλα!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jam

εαν ακομη θα υπαρξουν καποιες αλλαγες θελω να προτεινω κατι , να μπορουμε να κανουμε tag ατομα και στα ατομα αυτα να εμφανιζεται καπου ως notification και ετσι απευθειας να το βλεπουν , γιατι πολλες φορες μπορει να υπαρξει καποιο θεματακι , συζητηση κτλπ και να θελουμε να κανουμε tag καποιον , παραδειγμα ''@ ( tag το ονομα ) δες εδω ρε συ αυτο που λεγαμε'' η ξερογω τι !  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Να πούμε ότι σελίδα 'τρέχει σφαίρα' σε σχέση με τις πρώτες μέρες της αλλαγής, οπότε πάμε καλά :01. Wink:

----------


## ΣΙΑΜΙ

χρόνια πολλά  :05. Weights: όσο μεγαλύτερη έκταση πέρνει το bodybuilding στην ελλάδα τόσο περισσότερο πρέπει να ανανεωνόμαστε :03. Clap:

----------


## Ανδρεας

> εαν ακομη θα υπαρξουν καποιες αλλαγες θελω να προτεινω κατι , να μπορουμε να κανουμε tag ατομα και στα ατομα αυτα να εμφανιζεται καπου ως notification και ετσι απευθειας να το βλεπουν , γιατι πολλες φορες μπορει να υπαρξει καποιο θεματακι , συζητηση κτλπ και να θελουμε να κανουμε tag καποιον , παραδειγμα ''@ ( tag το ονομα ) δες εδω ρε συ αυτο που λεγαμε'' η ξερογω τι !


+1

----------


## billy89

Μιας και πιάσαμε τις προτάσεις, εγώ έχω να προτείνω να μπει ένας μίνιμουμ αριθμός ποστ που πρέπει να έχει ένας χρήστης για να μπορεί να  ανεβάσει φώτο. Έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω νέους λογαριασμούς να κάνουν πότε πότε ένα ποστ στις φώτο μελών και να εξαφανίζονται.

----------


## Ανδρεας

ωραια η αλλαγη με τα συνημμενα αρχεια, και που μπορεις να πατησεις πανω τους για να ανοιξουν
και ετσι δεν γεμιζει ολος ο χωρος με τις φωτογραφιες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ακόμα, υπάρχουν πολλές προτάσεις για τη διοργάνωση *πάρτυ με hot babes* (από αυτά που αρέσουν στον Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου) για τα 10 χρόνια του bodybuilding.gr, κάτι το οποίο εξετάζεται


Καμια εξελιξη εδω? :01. lol:  :01. lol:

----------


## Polyneikos

^^ Θα βαλεις και εσυ κανέναν μεζέ στην μέση;;  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Oχι δεν καταλαβες,στη μεση θα'μαι γω :banana:  :banana:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τωρα μας μπέρδεψες Κόμπρα , λέει ο Κώστας πχ να βάλεις και συ κανα μεζέ στη μέση για μάς δηλαδη για τα μέλη του ββ τούς μερακλήδες και λές θα είσαι εσύ στη μέση  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 

λέω δε μπορεί εδω παρεξήγηση βρωμάει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Μα γιατι?Στη μεση εγω κ τα hot δεξια κ αριστερα μου :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν είσαι μόνος σε ένα δωμάτιο με τα χότ μωρά οκ θα είσαι στα πούπουλα , αλλα αν είμαστε και μείς και εσυ μπερδευτείς μέσα στα χότ μωρά , τότε υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να συμβεί αυτο που λέει η παροιμία όποιος μπερδεύεται με τα πίτουρα τον τρώνε οι κότες !! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

γιατι μέσα στην αναμπουμπούλα δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να συμβεί και να σαι σίγουρος δεν θα θέλαμε κάτι τέτοιο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Σα να εχεις ενα δικιο τωρα που το λες...το ξανασκεφτηκα :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ε τι Μανώλη φίλος είσαι τόσα χρόνια συμφορουμήτης να έχουμε κανένα θερμό επεισόδιο δε λέει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  πάντα καλύπτουμε τα νώτα μας και όλοι μαζί στο πεδίο   βολής στοχεύουμε στον στόχο  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Χαααχαχα  :01. Razz:  καλα μιλαμε δεν παιζεστε! :03. Thumb up:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## just chris

> αν είσαι μόνος σε ένα δωμάτιο με τα χότ μωρά οκ θα είσαι στα πούπουλα , αλλα αν είμαστε και μείς και εσυ μπερδευτείς μέσα στα χότ μωρά , τότε υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να συμβεί αυτο που λέει η παροιμία όποιος μπερδεύεται με τα πίτουρα τον τρώνε οι κότες !!
> 
> γιατι μέσα στην αναμπουμπούλα δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να συμβεί και να σαι σίγουρος δεν θα θέλαμε κάτι τέτοιο


αυτο ειναι που λενε -ρε παιδια αναψτε τα φωτα,εχω φαει 3 κ εχω δωσει 1....

----------

